# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  [Sondage]: Achetez-vous des jeux video dans les enseignes qui reprennent des objets contre du cash ?

## clairetj

Ma question est toute simple: avez-vous dj acheter des jeux vido dans des magasins qui reprennent des objets contre du cash (par exemple cash converter, easy cash, etc ...) ???

Rpondez au sondage (si vous le voulez) et dites nous pourquoi oui ou non

----------


## Nhaps

Oui a m'arrive quelque fois pour les jeux de mes vieilles consoles, ou sois sur le bon coin.

----------


## clairetj

C'est vrai que pour faire du rtro-gaming et s'approvisionner en jeux d'anciennes consoles (pour moi c'est surtout PSone, SNES, et game boy pocket) c'est vachement pratique. Sinon j'achte beaucoup aussi les jeux de PS3 car gnralement, tu peux trouver des jeux assez rcent pour pas forcment trs cher (c'est sur que ce sera toujours moins cher qu'achet neuf dans un magasin). 

Aprs, vu que cela reste de l'occasion, il a toujours la question de l'tat, et pour l'instant sur une trentaine d'achat, je n'ai eu qu'un problme avec un jeu (du coup je suis all le revendre dans le magasin quelques jours plus tard  ::mrgreen:: ). Mais dans l'ensemble je suis plutt assez satisfait et content

----------


## Barsy

Depuis que Steam casse les prix, je ne vois plus l'intrt de ce genre de vendeur.

A moins que tu ne parles que des jeux console, qui coutent 70 neufs...  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Depuis que Steam casse les prix, je ne vois plus l'intrt de ce genre de vendeur.


Si je ne me trompes pas, le souci avec steam, pour une partie des jeux, c'est que tu n'achtes pas le jeu en lui mme, mais seulement le droit de l'utiliser (ou quelque chose dans le genre).

Du coup, personnellement, je prfre aller dans un magasin et vraiment acheter une jeu.

----------


## Barsy

> Si je ne me trompes pas, le souci avec steam, pour une partie des jeux, c'est que tu n'achtes pas le jeu en lui mme, mais seulement le droit de l'utiliser (ou quelque chose dans le genre).
> 
> Du coup, personnellement, je prfre aller dans un magasin et vraiment acheter une jeu.


C'est exactement la mme chose en magasin. Tu n'achtes que le droit de l'utiliser. C'est un aspect qui a pas mal t abord d'ailleurs lors du dbat sur Hadopi.

----------


## Rayek

> Depuis que Steam casse les prix, je ne vois plus l'intrt de ce genre de vendeur.
> 
> A moins que tu ne parles que des jeux console, qui coutent 70 neufs...


Et encore, tu peux avoir des jeux neuf qui sont moins cher que ceux d'occas dans les enseignes de ce type en achetant sur des sites anglais ou amricain, il n'y a que la jaquette qui change et le livret de rgles, le reste est en franais dans 80% des cas (et il y a des sites qui permettent de savoir si c'est en VF ou non)

Pour ma part, au niveau des jeux consoles je nachte quasi plus en france.

----------


## shadowmoon

> C'est exactement la mme chose en magasin. Tu n'achtes que le droit de l'utiliser.


Je crois que je me suis mal exprim, je vais prendre un exemple concret pour tre plus clair. 

Supposons que j'ai achet Call of Cthulu, via la plateforme Steam, Valve peut  tout moment couper l'accs au jeu et  son installation, tandis que, par exemple, aprs l'avoir achet, je pourrais toujours installer et jouer  Heroes of Might and Magic V.

----------


## Rayek

> Je crois que je me suis mal exprim, je vais prendre un exemple concret pour tre plus clair. 
> 
> Supposons que j'ai achet Call of Cthulu, via la plateforme Steam, Valve peut  tout moment couper l'accs au jeu et  son installation, tandis que, par exemple, aprs l'avoir achet, je pourrais toujours installer et jouer  Heroes of Might and Magic V.


Sauf que maintenant, 90% des jeux que tu achtes en boites te demande de t'enregistrer sur une plateforme de jeu style Steam ou Origin.

Aprs pour le moment Steam a coup ( ma connaissance) l'accs  1 seul jeu car le jeu n'tait jouable qu'en ligne et n'a plus de serveur  ce jour. Je ne crois pas que cela soit dans leur intrt de couper des jeux comme cela au gens

Cela fait 7 ans que je suis sur Steam, j'ai presque 200 jeux sur la plateforme  et je n'ai jamais eu aucun soucis.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Sauf que maintenant, 90% des jeux que tu achtes en boites te demande de t'enregistrer sur une plateforme de jeu style Steam ou Origin.


Ah ?!, je n'tait pas au courant. En mme temps,  part Cabal Online, Minecraft et du "old school", je ne joue pas sur PC, ma Wii et mon smartphone m'occupe dj bien.




> Je ne crois pas que cela soit dans leur intrt de couper des jeux comme cela au gens


Tout  fait d'accord, mais je n'apprcies pas qu'il se rserve le droit de le faire, en particulier pour les jeux qui "tourne en local".

----------


## transgohan

Cela m'arrive mais uniquement pour des vieux jeux. Le genre de disque que tu achtes 2-3 et qui si il ne fonctionne pas... bah il ne fonctionne pas.  ::ptdr:: 

Concernant l'aspect Steam je dteste assez le concept mme si j'ai tout de mme un compte...
Tu n'achtes pas le droit d'utiliser le jeu, mais tu achtes le droit de l'utiliser sur la plateforme Steam (alors qu'on pourrait trs bien s'en passer) et cela fait toute la diffrence.
Mais ce qui me gne le plus c'est quand les serveurs Steam sont indisponibles (et pour ma part cela m'arrive une fois sur deux quand je veux jouer...) et bien tu te retrouves avec tout un tas de jeu qui ne fonctionnent pas (mme en hors ligne) et ce tout simplement parce qu'il y a un menu dedans pour du contenu tlchargeable...
Bref des jeux solo/hors-ligne qui demandent une connexion internet permanente au final...

----------


## Barsy

Je suis d'accord, Steam pose certaines contraintes. C'est surtout un DRM en quelque sorte. Mais un DRM avec de nombreux avantages : Une boutique en ligne avec de trs grosses promotions, un gestionnaire de jeux qui vite d'avoir ses placard remplis de botes, une communaut de joueur pour voir ses amis et grer les jeux en multi, des mises  jour automatiques (c'est  double tranchant car a permet aux diteurs de sortir un jeu bugu en se disant qu'ils le patcheront plus tard), du contenu additionnel (parfois payant, parfois pas)...

Et surtout, et c'est pour moi le principal intrt de Steam, la possibilit de dcouvrir de trs nombreux jeux raliss par des studios indpendants et qui sont de trs grande qualit (souvent bien meilleurs que les gros Blockbuster du style BattleField ou Assassin Creed). Avant Steam, ces jeux n'avaient aucune possibilit de se faire connaitre et pourtant, il s'agit parfois de petits bijoux.

Bref, au dbut j'tais trs rticent et puis quand j'ai vu que les jeux  35  la Fnac se retrouvaient  5 sur Steam en priode de promotion (dans Steam, faut ajouter les jeux qui nous intresse  sa liste de souhait, ainsi on reoit un mail lorsqu'il y a des promos), j'ai franchi le pas.

Voil, je vous laisse, je vais de ce pas chercher mon chque chez Valve...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

De tout de facon, Steam c'est Valve.
Et ils ont cr Portal, et Half Life entre autre, et rien que pour a, mon avis sur Steam ne sera pas du tout objectif.

Shut up and take my money !

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Cela m'arrive mais uniquement pour des vieux jeux. Le genre de disque que tu achtes 2-3 et qui si il ne fonctionne pas... bah il ne fonctionne pas. 
> 
> Concernant l'aspect Steam je dteste assez le concept mme si j'ai tout de mme un compte...
> Tu n'achtes pas le droit d'utiliser le jeu, mais tu achtes le droit de l'utiliser sur la plateforme Steam (alors qu'on pourrait trs bien s'en passer) et cela fait toute la diffrence.
> Mais ce qui me gne le plus c'est quand les serveurs Steam sont indisponibles (et pour ma part cela m'arrive une fois sur deux quand je veux jouer...) et bien tu te retrouves avec tout un tas de jeu qui ne fonctionnent pas (mme en hors ligne) et ce tout simplement parce qu'il y a un menu dedans pour du contenu tlchargeable...
> Bref des jeux solo/hors-ligne qui demandent une connexion internet permanente au final...


En mme temsp des jeu solo maintenant y'en  plus des masse j'ai l'impression. Il reste quoi ? Elder Scroll, les Sims et puis ? (Ouais portal 2 aussi avait un mode solo plutt consistant). Mais quasiment tous les jeux aujourd'hui on leur intrt dans le multi joueur.

----------


## Nhaps

En achat en boite c'est vrai que c'est rare les jeux solo : Far cry 3, Tomb Raider sont peut etre les derniers 'AAA' sur PC.
Mais personnellement il y a quantit de jeux solo chez les indpendants.

Papers plz, mark of the ninja, etc etc. Et sans Steam, je ne les aurai jamais connus.

----------


## shadowmoon

> En mme temsp des jeu solo maintenant y'en  plus des masse j'ai l'impression. Il reste quoi ? Elder Scroll, les Sims et puis ?


Pas mal de RPG / FPS : Zelda, Bioshock, Half Life 2, Deus Ex, Dishonored, Star Wars Jedi Knight, Mass Effect, GTA ... la liste est longue. Mais je t'accorde que les jeux solo sont cantonns  certains styles, et que le du monde vido-ludique actuel est surtout ax sur le multi-joueur.

----------


## Barsy

> Pas mal de RPG / FPS : Zelda, Bioshock, Half Life 2, Deus Ex, Dishonored, Star Wars Jedi Knight, Mass Effect, GTA ... la liste est longue. Mais je t'accorde que les jeux solo sont cantonns  certains styles, et que le du monde vido-ludique actuel est surtout ax sur le multi-joueur.


Je trouve que c'est l'inverse, il y a beaucoup plus de jeux solos que de multi. Ce sont ces derniers qui sont cantonns  des styles (FPS, RTS, (MMO)RPG, Sport). Aprs des modes multijoueurs ont t greffs sur de nombreux jeux solos dans le seul but d'en faire un argument marketing, sans qu'il n'y ait un rel intrt au jeu  tre jou en multi.

Et que dire des jeux multijoueurs qui se droulent dans un monde persistant dans lequel chaque joueur fait ses qutes en solo ?  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

Uniquement dans ceux qui sont spcialiss dans le jeu vido.
Parce que quand je veux un jeu vido, je ne veux pas un lave-vaisselle.

----------


## transgohan

Magnifique exemple : Deux Ex.
Aucun mode multijoueur, aucune stats multijoueur, aucun rseau social ou autre (hormis la communaut Steam).
Mais c'est un jeu qu'il est impossible de lancer si Steam n'est pas connect  internet.  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

> Et que dire des jeux multijoueurs qui se droulent dans un monde persistant dans lequel chaque joueur fait ses qutes en solo ?


 :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  a existe ? Le jeu est sans guilde, faction ou groupe, sans donjon / "instance" ou autre "event"  plusieurs ?

----------


## Barsy

> a existe ? Le jeu est sans guilde, faction ou groupe, sans donjon / "instance" ou autre "event"  plusieurs ?


Non non, le jeu a tout ce dont tu parles.

Mais bon, c'est le principe du MMORPG, tout le monde se retrouve sur un mme serveur pour jouer dans son coin.  ::P:

----------


## Rayek

> Magnifique exemple : Deux Ex.
> Aucun mode multijoueur, aucune stats multijoueur, aucun rseau social ou autre (hormis la communaut Steam).
> Mais c'est un jeu qu'il est impossible de lancer si Steam n'est pas connect  internet.


Cela mtonne, bon nombre de jeu tourne sans avoir besoin d'avoir une connexion internet car Steam fonctionne trs bien en mode Hors connexion.
Aprs si l'diteur du jeux oblige Steam avec un DRM (Exemple GTA IV avec le Game Live for Windows) peut on imputer ce problme  Steam ?




> a existe ? Le jeu est sans guilde, faction ou groupe, sans donjon / "instance" ou autre "event"  plusieurs ?


Pour ma part j'ai tendance  jouer solo sur les MMO au dbut (afin de le dcrouvrir tranquillou) puis aprs je cherche des guildes & CO

----------


## clairetj

Je relance la conversation sur le mme principe mais ma nouvelle question porte cette fois sur les consoles. Je pose la question parce que, si j'ai dj achet des consoles rtro (SNES et PSONE), je n'ai pas encore achet des consoles "rcente" (je pense notamment a la XBOX360) donc je sollicite vos avis

----------


## Nhaps

Jachte seulement du rtro dans ces magasins l.

----------

